# Interphone Ethernet / IP ?, Comment l'installer ? Comment ça marche ?



## hrsg (9 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je dois installer un interphone sur une vitrine d'un magasin afin de pouvoir "appeler" un logement distant de 150 mètres. Une entreprise nous ayant proposé une solution passant par le standard numéris pour 1600, je me suis décidé à m'y intéresser !
J'ai pensé à un interphone sans-fil classique, mais ça peut faire juste en distance et ce n'est pas très pro comme installation. Je pensais que le top serait un interphone Ethernet, je ferai ça en même temps que les caméras ethernet que je vais installer.
Évidemment des boîtes le propose. Mais est-ce simple de le faire simplement ?
L'idéal serait que lorsque quelqu'un appuie sur l'interphone, ça téléphone !
J'ai vu ça et ça, si ça peut vous aider à m'aider...   

Au pire cela pourrait peut-être aller, non ?

Merci d'avance, happlus,
Harold


----------



## maousse (10 Novembre 2006)

Euh, peut-être, bonjour! 

C'était des liens, "ça et ça" ?
répète, ça nous aidera à t'aider


----------



## hrsg (13 Décembre 2007)

Toujours d'actualité !
Pardon, voici les liens, je disais donc...
Évidemment des boîtes le propose.
Mais est-ce simple de le faire simplement ?
L'idéal serait que lorsque quelqu'un appuie sur l'interphone, ça téléphone !
J'ai vu ça et ça, si ça peut vous aider à m'aider...   

Au pire cela pourrait peut-être aller, non ?


----------



## louis57 (7 Mars 2011)

hrsg a dit:


> Toujours d'actualité !
> Pardon, voici les liens, je disais donc...
> Évidemment des boîtes le propose.
> Mais est-ce simple de le faire simplement ?
> ...



Je n'étais pas sûr quel type d'interphone choisir. J'ai trouvé ces liens et le forum grâce à un moteur de recherche, enfin, j'ai choisi un interphone Ethernet et ça marche


----------



## delphh (16 Mars 2011)

Un interphone ethernet marcherait très bien sans doute, mais je ne comprends pas vraiment pourquoi l'installation d'un appareil sans fil ferait pas assez pro...


----------

